# Snakehead bounty of $200.00



## appalachian (Mar 16, 2009)

Was reading an article today that the Maryland Division of Wildlife is offering a $200.00 Bass Pro gift card for a Snakehead. Was a fox news article frrom yesterday that I have no idea how to post on here. Maybe someone else can find it and post. I may drive from central pa. for snakehead hunt.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/04/05/maryland-puts-gift-card-bounty-on-fish-from-hell/


----------



## appalachian (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the posting that. I think the Division of Wildlife may have hit a home run on this by using the anglers themselves as the direct management team on this one. Most states seem to be putting a wall up between themselves and sportsmen (fishermen/fisherwomen,hunters,etc.) which makes no sense. To the anglers here is our chance to show them what we are capable of.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Catch a snakehead and win a prize* worth up to* $200.00.




> Three lucky anglers will win from a random drawing. The prizes include a $200 gift card from Bass Pro Shops, a Maryland State Passport, which provides unlimited day-use entry for up to ten passengers in a vehicle, unlimited boat launching at State Park facilities and a 10 percent discount on State-operated concessions and boat rentals, or a Potomac River Fisheries Commission fishing license. DNR staff will randomly draw the winner on November 30, 2012.



http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/news/story.asp?story_id=231


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I have never had any real interest in catching snakehead but they just made things interesting!!! SnakeHead watch out I feel there will be many anglers that feel the same as i do! Lets try to get rid of them guys!!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Croaker D said:


> I have never had any real interest in catching snakehead but they just made things interesting!!! SnakeHead watch out I feel there will be many anglers that feel the same as i do! Lets try to get rid of them guys!!!


I had no freaking idea how cool fishing for snakehead was, until I went! It's like bass fishing X10!!!!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I had no freaking idea how cool fishing for snakehead was, until I went! It's like bass fishing X10!!!!


I've never fished for them yet but from what I've seen and heard I don't understand why a lot of people prefer largemouth over snake head. They're bigger, fight harder, taste better, and seem less picky. I know its an invasive and needs to be controlled but I just hope that we don't get rid of them completely. Even though they don't belong here, it would be a shame to lose such a great sportfish. I'm definately gonna hook one this summer.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> It's like bass fishing X10!!!!


So true


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> I've never fished for them yet but from what I've seen and heard I don't understand why a lot of people prefer largemouth over snake head. They're bigger, fight harder, taste better, and seem less picky. I know its an invasive and needs to be controlled but I just hope that we don't get rid of them completely. Even though they don't belong here, it would be a shame to lose such a great sportfish. I'm definately gonna hook one this summer.


No way they are eradicated, impossible......SH's are here to stay. They will only continue to spread.


----------



## Del Angler (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/04/05/maryland-puts-gift-card-bounty-on-fish-from-hell/

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...gift-cards-dead-snakehead-fish-163943568.html

http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/news/story.asp?story_id=214

I think the news articles exaggerated a little.

It's not a 'slam dunk'...catch a snakehead = get a gift card. 

From what I've read,....you're entered into a drawing for the gift card.


----------

